# Big day in the Rabbitry



## CraftyHen (Apr 24, 2020)

Woo-hoo! I've got 3 nest boxes full of newborns! The does were all bred same day:  1 proven, 1 newbie & 1 who was on her 3rd attempt at getting pregnant.   Well, Lady Cotton Bottom hit a homerun w/bases loaded (I'm missing baseball, does it show?) She kindled day 30 - 10 fat little kits! Finally! I'd almost decided she was barren.
Evelyn and June Bug joined her this morning with at least 10 each I think. It was a bit chilly earlier so I didn't peek for too long but both nests are packed.  So exciting when everything actually goes according to plan.


----------



## WyoLiving (Apr 24, 2020)

Congrats on the full nest boxes!!  
Wow, that's alot of kits.  Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks! I'll update with pics as we go!


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 24, 2020)

Counted kits tonight. Junie has 13. Evelyn has 10.  33 kits all total. Here are the newborns:

Cotton Bottom's kits



Evelyn's kits


June Bug's litter


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Apr 29, 2020)

That's a lot of kits! Congratulations and I hope they all stay fat and happy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 1, 2020)

What breed?  They are cute!!  I had one kindle yesterday, and some last week..pick up day for about...30?  Is May 5!


----------



## CraftyHen (May 1, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> What breed?  They are cute!!  I had one kindle yesterday, and some last week..pick up day for about...30?  Is May 5!


You're getting 30?? 
I usually breed Rex but these are crossed. 1. Cali doe, Rex buck. 2. Rex doe, Champagne d'Argent buck. 3. Rex doe, NZ buck. 
The Rex grow out slowly so I'm looking to see who does best this summer in grow pens.  Will continue with pure Rex's too because I love them.


----------



## CraftyHen (May 1, 2020)

June Bug's.
June Bug's at 1 wk old. Lots of colors! 
Cotton's at 1 wk, 1 day: 

Evelyn's at 1 wk. I think they are all black.


----------

